# VM Eros



## Gert_Koen (7/7/15)

Hi.
I was wondering if anyone could give a short review and star rating so I can know what to expect?I can't find a review on Eros anywhere.


----------



## shaunnadan (7/7/15)

Rich creamy dessert with notes of Apple. Think of a buttery, golden brown rice pudding, with fresh dessert cream and soft Apple slices gentle tucked inside.

It's a decadent dessert that's deserves an applause after you Vape it.

Spoil yourself with a full charged battery, a new coil and fresh wick to really appreciate this juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## moonunit (7/7/15)

It's a very nice apple pie flavour, it had a certain flavour that I could not work out, realized eventually it was spicy cinnamon. It needed a little time to air and settle. Very enjoyable and great juice for its price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (7/7/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Rich creamy dessert with notes of Apple. Think of a buttery, golden brown rice pudding, with fresh dessert cream and soft Apple slices gentle tucked inside.
> 
> It's a decadent dessert that's deserves an applause after you Vape it.
> 
> Spoil yourself with a full charged battery, a new coil and fresh wick to really appreciate this juice.


@shaunnadid you are very specific!!And Im drooling now!!Damn!You should do juice reviews man!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kimbo (7/7/15)

Sorry for the small derail 

When i see the title it lets me think of this


----------



## Gert_Koen (7/7/15)

kimbo said:


> Sorry for the small derail
> 
> When i see the title it lets me think of this



Hhhhhhh Anastacia flavoured juice I mean E liquid!


----------

